# Relampago Esferico



## romeupaz (25 Abr 2010 às 18:06)

Boas

Aqui à uns meses estava na Senhora do Monte (Leiria), que tem uma vista privilegiada (desde S. Martinho até à Figueira da Foz) Estava uma intensa actividade electrica junto a toda a costa.
Qual não é o meu espanto que entre tantos relâmpagos vejo uma bola de luz a mover-se lentamente (descendente) durante cerca de 10 segundo.
A minha única conclusão é que seria um relâmpago esférico.

Alguém já viu? Sabem se realmente existem?

Terei visto uma raridade da natureza?


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Abr 2010 às 21:11)

Chama-se Lightning Ball (em português bola relâmpago)

Não te sei explicar bem, e também ainda não há uma explicação concreta.

Podes ver aqui: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ball_lightning

Procura por Lightning Ball no YouTube e vais encontrar alguns vídeos com algumas bolas relâmpago!


----------

